# Willington and Westford Flasks



## Mayhem (Mar 19, 2020)

How about some good old New England Glass? Here are some Willington and Westford Flasks. Don't you just love that Willington Eagle? Not sure what glasshouse the Quart Travelers Companion is but with the pitchfork it sure looks good with the Westford Pint and half pint. Stay tuned … it gets even better.  Mayhem


----------



## sandchip (Mar 20, 2020)

You're spoiling us but whatever you do, don't stop!  I like the groups of three, with the different colors and heights.

Here's my only.


----------



## Flasks (Mar 20, 2020)

You're in  a totally different level of collecting, much like myself, but my speciality was bitters. Your flasks predate the heyday of the bitters but both can commonly go to 4 digits $$$ wise and seem to always be in demand.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 20, 2020)

Flasks said:


> You're in  a totally different level of collecting, much like myself, but my speciality was bitters. Your flasks predate the heyday of the bitters but both can commonly go to 4 digits $$$ wise and seem to always be in demand.


Not done yet. It gets better. Stay tuned. Mayhem


----------

